# Chopin's Mazurkas



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

These pieces don't always seem to get the attention that some of Chopin's other works do, but as I was listening to them this morning I was struck by their magnificence. Despite their outward simplicity each one explores a fascinating harmonic world, and every kind of light and shade and mood from gaiety to eloquence and gloom is found in them.

Currently my only recording is by Vladimir Ashkenazy and I need to remedy that! I would like some recommendations of the complete mazurkas that compliment this set. I have Rubinstein in most of the other Chopin genres, is he the best bet here too? The recording by William Kapell looks interesting, but is disappointingly incomplete.  Jean-Marc Luisada's account is another tempting option. Any feedback is welcome!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

The single greatest body of piano works after Beethoven's sonatas? Anyway, Moriz Rosenthal's recordings changed my life, but unfortunately he only made a few (and of course the sound quality is what it is):


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh, and Wanda Landowska's one-off recording on a harpsichord is _fascinating_ -


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

How about:Nikita Magaloff .

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Australian+Eloquence/ELQ4805378


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

My preferences in order:

Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)
Garrick Ohlsson (Hyperion)
Antonio Barbosa-Lima (Centaur)
Janina Fialkowska (ATMA Classique)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The most memorable recording of a group of Chopin's Mazurkas, for me, is by Ignaz Friedman in 1930.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

WildThing said:


> Currently my only recording is by Vladimir Ashkenazy and I need to remedy that! I would like some recommendations of the complete mazurkas that compliment this set. I have *Rubinstein* in most of the other Chopin genres, is he the best bet here too? The recording by William *Kapell* looks interesting, but is disappointingly incomplete.  Jean-Marc *Luisada's* account is another tempting option. Any feedback is welcome!!! :tiphat:


I thought Kapell was totally uninspired.

Luisada recorded them twice, he's too self conscious for me in the first recording, I haven't heard the second.

I think Rubinstein is a good bet, not the best bet maybe.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I thought Kapell was totally uninspired.
> I think Rubinstein is a good bet, not the best bet maybe.


So what's your go to performance?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

WildThing said:


> So what's your go to performance?


It's not like that, this is serious music where you can't say that one approach beats all. Try Rubinstein by all means, but also Maryla Jonas, A B Michelangeli, Moriz Rosenthal, Paul von Schilhawsky, Yakob Flier, Janina Fialkowska, Gabor Csalog, György Ferenczy, Vlado Perlemuter, Coor de Groot, Alexis Weisenberg, Michel Block (not the Guild recording, the other one), Patrick Cohen, Janusz Olejniczak, Fou Ts'Ong (on f/p) .

The key concept is what I think is called in Polish "Zal" -- a sort of mixture of melancholy, nostalgia, yearning, patriotic pride, spirit of fight. Hopefully a Pole can explain it better. I think these are dances for the soul, not the feet.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I like Szilasi's approach very much as essentially recital rather dance performances. Can the Mazurkas be danced to as well? Of course-if they're played in a more steady rather than stop and go tempo. The Mazurka is essentially a light-hearted dance with a strong accent on the second and third beat. Many of them are full of lighthearted joy. There's too much happiness in some of them to have them played too seriously, though some of decidedly more introspective or melancholy than others. This was Chopin connecting with the homeland that he always loved. Szilasi doesn't forget the upbeat side of these marvelous works. The 1880 Pleyel he's using is marvelous!











I also like the Alexander Brailowsky frisky and lively performances that show the more danceable side of the Mazurkas: https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Mazurkas-Complete-Polonaises-Frederic/dp/B0000029YO


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Which set by Rubinstein does everyone think is the best? His first version from 1938-39? The middle recording from 1952-53? Or the final stereo remakes from the 1960s?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The later the recording the better the sound. The earlier the recording the more light the style and the more there's a sense of joy and freshness and discovery and elan. I haven't met anyone who's heard the first who thinks that the last is better, apart from sound. The middle may be worth exploring though, though it's not my style I know someone who rates it real high, it's not my cup of tea and if I want to Rubinstein play this stuff I'd chose the pre war recordings myself. I don't mind historic sound in this music.


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

It's unthinkable to me to listen to just one pianist in the Mazurkas. In any case all my music is in iTunes, so my playlists are designed to be the best choices from what's available to me. So for the Mazurkas:
- Rubinstein, first recordings (rest of them)
- Rosenthal (17,41)
- Friedman (5,6,25, 26,44,45,47)
- Sofronitsky (3,4,19,21,22,27,39,40,46,48,49)
- Horowitz (7,13,23,32,35,38)
- Koczalski (25)
- Richter (14,15,16)
- Pachmann (31,42)
- Moiseiwitsch (A Emile Gaillard, op. post.)
- Samson Francois (Notre Temps, op.post.)

Must have the Golden Age pianists in the Mazurkas - you need that special lift in the rhythms. Nothing else will do - the guys above had it. My "second choices" are often equal alternatives - again, lots of Pachmann, Koczalski and all the above. In Mazurka 13 I also have Paderewski and Risler, both in very historical sound. I must listen to more of Samson Francois in these works - he's very good, and 1950s piano sound. He has the required mix of poignancy and grandeur, and recorded the complete set. An interesting and often engaging alternative to Rubinstein, though he does play some mazurkas more towards waltzes in style.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

les24preludes said:


> - Moiseiwitsch (A Emile Gaillard, op. post.)


Thanks for mentioning this, which I didn't know before. Magical!


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> Thanks for mentioning this, which I didn't know before. Magical!


Good, isn't it? He didn't record any more Mazurkas that I know about, but he recorded a nice set of Preludes. Great pianist.


----------

